
Propeller acquired by Palantir - Jarred
https://usepropeller.com/
======
bane
Looks like Palantir is on an acquisition spree

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8105058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8105058)

~~~
chatmasta
I wonder if there's a financial explanation for the timing. Do acquisitions
pad some kind of investor vanity metric?

~~~
bane
Best guess is that they're either planning another huge fundraising round or
going public.

------
greghinch
Can anyone chime in as to what Propeller does (did)? Looks like they shut down
the site as part of this? (probably an aqui-hire?)

~~~
hboon
They provided higher level tools to create iOS and Android apps without
programming. The co-founder @clayallsopp is prominent in the RubyMotion
community.

------
ianlevesque
I don't have any problem with the acquisition but it seems like every single
one of these inevitably includes "It's been an incredible journey" in their
message. Surely people can be a bit more creative with the phrasing.

~~~
AVTizzle
This is a well documented phenomenon:

[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

~~~
amirmansour
I think people just say it on purpose now.

~~~
pilsetnieks
It's the Wilhelm scream of acquihires.

